# محرك السيارة يعمل ولكن لا يعطى قدرته بالكامللللللللللللللللللللللل



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

لا يحب أي مالك للسيارة نوعا معينا من اعطال المحرك هذا العطل الذي يجبر صاحب السيارة علي اجراء '2/1' عمرة وفي أحيان أخري اجراء عمرة كاملة للمحرك.



الأسباب المؤدية للعطل:*

1* عطل بنظام الاشعال
2* عطل بنظام الوقود
3* عطل بعمل الصمامات وضبط توقيته
4* تلف الشنابر
5* وجود انسداد في ماسورة العادم وعلبة العادم
6* صمام الاختناق لا يفتح بالكامل
7* وجود رواسب كربونية بكثرة داخل الاسطوانات
8* هروب الهواء والغازات المضغوطة من الاسطوانات


'تفويت المحرك'


والآن لنتعرف علي كل سبب أكثر تفصيلا وايضاحا

1* عطل بنظام الاشعال: 'شكل '1'

تحدثنا عن نظام الاشعال من قبل ولكن نذكر هنا الاعطال المحتملة في دائرة الاشعال التي من شأنها العمل علي الفقد في قدرة المحرك
أ* وجود أسلاك رديئة التوصيل بالدائرة وبالتالي يجب الكشف عليها وتغيير التالف منها.
ب * عدم احكام ربط نهايات أطراف الاسلاك 'نقط التلامس' جيدا والذي من شأنه عدم التوصيل الجيد للتيار الكهربي وفي هذه الحالة يجب مراجعة جميع الوصلات ونقط التلامس واحكام ربطها.
ج * وجود اتصال أرضي بالملف أو بالموزع أو بأسلاك التوصيل وبالتالي هروب جزء من التيار.
د * كسر عازل شمعة الاحتراق 'الشرر'
ه * الفجوة الهوائية لشمعة الشرر 'قلبي الشمعة' أكبر من اللازم وبالتالي يجب الكشف وعمل الضبط عن طريق استخدام الفلتر
و * وجود شوائب من الكربون بين قطبي شمعة الشرر
ي * خطأ في توقيت الاشعال

2 * عطل بنظام الوقود: شكل '2'

وجود انسداد ببكات الكربراتير وبالتالي يجب تنظيفها.
وجود انسداد بدائرة الوقود 'المواسير * الفلتر' نتيجة رواسب بتنك الوقود ولذلك يجب من فترة لأخري فك تنك الوقود وتنظيفه.
نظام الوقود يمد الاسطوانات بمخلوط 'هواء « بنزين' غني جدا أو فقير جدا وهذا قد يكون بسبب عيب بطلمبة الوقود أو انسداد بدائرة الوقود أو بالكربراتير.
مرشح الهواء به شوائب كثيرة وبالتالي تمنع وصول القدر الكافي من الهواء لذلك يخرج مخلوط غير مضبوط النسبة من الكربراتير.

3* عطل بالصمامات : 'الشكل العام'

لضمان الاداء الافضل للمحرك يجب بصفة دائمة المحافظة علي توقيت الصمامات وكذا الاشعال مضبوطين.
وبالتالي يجب الكشف علي الصمامات ولكن هنا من جهة أخري ألا وهي الخلوص بين الذراع المتأرجح 'التاكيه' وبين نهاية ساق الصمام بالقيمة الموصي بها بكتاب التشغيل الخاص بالسيارة.

4* تلف بالشنابر 'الشكل العام'

أولا يوجد نوعان من الشنابر
أ * شنابر الضغط
ب* شنابر الزيت
ولكن الاكثر أهمية في موضوعنا هو شنابر الضغط وهي المسئولة عن احكام الخلوص بين جسم المكبس 'البستم' وجدار الاسطوانة حيث تركب بجسم المكبس في مجاري خاصة وملامس دائما جدار الاسطوانة لمنع الغازات المضغوطة من الهروب من خلال هذا الخلوص.
ومن ذلك يتضح أن أي تلف في هذه الشنابر يؤدي الي هروب جزء كبير من الشحنة المضغوطة وبالتالي تقل قدرة المحرك بصورة كبيرة .
وهذا يمكن الكشف عليه باجراء اختبار الانضغاط وحيث أن المجال لا يتسع هنا لشرحه فسوف نتكلم عنه في موضوع آخر.
كذلك يمكن أن يكون فقد الانضغاط بسبب هروب الشحنة المضغوطة من خلال الصمامات أو من خلال رأس الاسطوانات 'وش السلندر' حيث عدم ربط مساميره باحكام أو تلف الجوان بين وش السلندر وجسم المحرك وعليه يجب ربط المسامير بالعزم الموصي به ثم اختبار الضغط مرة أخري فاذا استمر الفقد فيه يكون جوان وش السلندر تالفا ويجب تغييره.
5* وجود انسداد بماسورة العادم أو علبة العادم 'علبة مخفت الصوت' 'شكل نظام العادم'
في هذا الجزء عزيزي القاريء اسمح لنا أن نتحدث أكثر تفصيلا حيث أنه من الاهمية بمكان.
في البداية يجب أن نعلم ان هذه المرحلة تبدأ بعد خروج غازات العادم من فتحة صمام العادم بغرفة الاحتراق ثم مرورها علي مجمع العادم، ثم تبدأ ماسورة العادم باستقبال هذه الغازات وحملها الي أن تصل الي علبة العادم 'مخفت الصوت' Exhuast MuFFler ولكن لماذا نستخدم هذه العلبة والماسورة ولا نترك غازات العادم تخرج مباشرة الي الجو؟
للاجابة عن هذا السؤال يجب أن نتعرف علي خصائص هذه الغازات العادمة عند خروجها من اسطوانات المحرك.
عند فتح صمام العادم تخرج الغازات العادمة بضغط مرتفع جدا تتراوح قيمته ما بين 3 إلي 5 ضغط جوي ودرجة الحرارة لهذه الغازات تصل احيانا الي 800 مْ وسرعة هذه الغازات عالية جدا تصل الي 50 م/ث.
وبهذه المواصفات عزيزي القاريء اذا خرجت غازات العادم عبر مجمع العادم الي الجو مباشرة تمددت تمددا فجائيا وانخفض ضغطها انخفاضا سريعا.
ملحوظة : مما يؤدي الي حدوث ضوضاء عالية مزعجة تشبه طلقات الرصاص 'كما هو الحال عند رفع كاتم الصوت للموتوسيكلات أو تلف علبة الشكمان بالسيارات'.

الغرض من مخفت الصوت:

الغرض من مخفت الصوت هو العمل علي خروج الغازات العادمة الي الجو بصوت خافت غير مسموع أي بدون ضوضاء ويتم ذلك بخفض العوامل الثلاثة الآتية:
1* خفض الضغط تدريجيا حتي تخرج بضغط مساو للضغط الجوي 'ويتم ذلك بامرارها في قطاعات أو ممرات مختلفة السعة'.
2* خفض سرعة خروج الغازات تدريجيا لتخرج بسرعة تتناسب مع سرعة المحرك 'ويتم ذلك عن طريق امرار الغازات العادمة في ممرات * محيرة لتغير اتجاه مرورها * طويلة في حيز صغير الحجم بحيث تجبر الغازات علي قطع ضعف طول المخفت تقريبا لتتمدد الغازات ببطء'.
3* خفض درجة حرارة الغازات وتبريدها 'ويتم ذلك بزيادة وكبر المساحة السطحية لممراتها والمعرضة للهواء الجوي مع صغر سمك جدار هذه الممرات لسرعة تبريد حرارتها بالإشعاع'.

شكل وحجم علبة مخفت الصوت:

تكون غالبا ذات مقطع مستدير أو علي شكل قطع ناقص 'بيضاوي تقريبا' كما يجب أن تكون ذات سعة كبيرة لا تقل عن '7' مرات مثل حجم اسطوانات المحرك.

الموجات الصوتية لغازات العادم:

وجد بالفحص أن غازات العادم تتكون من مجموعة موجات صوتية مختلفة الشدة والتردد أهمها:
1* الموجات الصوتية عالية التردد أو الرنين وهي التي تحدث نتيجة انطلاق الغازات تحت ضغط عال عند دوران المحرك بسرعة عالية ويستخدم لردعها أو امتصاصها مخفت الصوت 'علبة الشكمان' للتردد العالي.
2* الموجات الصوتية منخفضة التردد أو الرنين وهي التي تحدث بسبب الرنين الناتج من تغير ضغط الغازات العادمة أثناء دوران المحرك بسرعة منخفضة ويتم خمدها بواسطة مخفت التردد المنخفض.

أنواع مخفتات الصوت 'علبة الشكمان'

1* مخفت التردد العالي: 'شكل '3'
في هذا النوع تمر الغازات في ماسورة مركزية عديدة الثقوب أو الفتحات 'شقوق' محاطة بعلبة مملوءة بأسلاك معدنية رقيقة أو بطبقات من الصوف الزجاجي حيث يتدفق جزء من الغازات في خط مستقيم في الماسورة، بينما يتدفق الجزء الآخر من الفتحات أو الثقوب الي غرف الصوف الزجاجي الاسطوانية والتي تردع هذا الرنين أو التردد عن طريق الاحتكاك مع السطوح المعدنية.
2* مخفت الصوت 'التردد' المنخفض شكل '4'
ولهذا النوع ترتيبات مختلفة وفيه تمر الغازات في قطاعات مختلفة السعة * أو ممرات طويلة متغيرة الاتجاه عدة مرات * وهكذا تبرد الغازات ويقل حجمها وتنخفض سرعتها وتتمدد ببطء كما يقلل استمرار وجود الطبقة الغازية حول الممرات والانابيب المركزية من حدة الرنين المعدني.
3* المخفت الجامع شكل '5'
ولهذا النوع أيضا ترتيبات مختلفة والتي تستخدم في السيارات الحديثة حيث يتم خمد الموجات الصوتية بنوعيها بالجمع بين النوعين السابقين في هذا النوع.
والآن لنتعرف علي علاقة انسداد ماسورة أو علبة الشكمان بانخفاض قدرة المحرك.
يؤدي هذا الانسداد الي توليد ضغط رجعي أو خلفي فيرتفع الضغط داخل المخفت وعليه يتبقي جزء من الغازات العادمة بالاسطوانة مما يقلل من حجم الخليط الجديد مما يؤدي الي ضعف قدرة المحرك أو فقد جزء منها وكذلك الي ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك.
ويحدث هذا الانسداد من زيادة ترسب الكربون وتراكمه في علبة الشكمان أو وجود انحناءات حادة في ممراته أو حزوز وبروزات داخلية من أثر اللحامات مما يقاوم سريان الغازات.
6** صمام الاختناق 'الخانق' بالكربراتير
لا يفتح بالكامل: شكل '22'
عندما لا يفتح صمام الخانق بالكامل حسب الحمل المطلوب يؤدي ذلك الي عدم سحب كمية الهواء الكافية للخليط 'بنزين * هواء' وعليه لا يتم الحريق الكامل للشحنة داخل اسطوانات المحرك ويؤدي هذا الي ضعف القدرة المستفادة من الحريق.
عند اكتشاف هذا العطل يجب ضبط ذراع توصيل الصمام بالدواسة أو ياي الارجاع.
7* وجود رواسب كربونية بكثرة داخل الاسطوانات 'الشكل العام'
الرواسب الكربونية من الاشياء المزعجة حيث من نتائجها ضعف قدرة المحرك ولكي يتم ازالتها يجب اجراء نصف عمرة ويمكن أن تتم والمحرك بمكانه بالسيارة حيث يتم فك وش السلندر وتنظيف غرفة الاحتراق وقواعد الصمامات واجراء السنفرة للصمامات بمسحوق السنفرة علي قواعدها 'السنفرة الخشنة' ثم استخدام مسحوق السنفرة الناعمة وهذه العملية تسمي 'الروديه' وكذلك يتم تنظيف تيجان البساتم من الراسب الكربونية.
والرواسب الكربونية تتسبب في ضعف قدرة المحرك لانها تعمل علي احداث ظاهرة سبق الاشعال Pre - ignition أو التصفيق حيث تتوهج الرواسب الكربونية ومع ارتفاع ضغط ودرجة حرارة المخلوط يشتعل من الرواسب الكربونية المشتعلة قبل أن تأتي الشرارة الكهربية وبالتالي تحترق الشحنة قبل التوقيت المناسب مما يسبب موجات تضاغطية مضادة لحركة المكبس ومن ذلك تقل القدرة الناتجة من شوط القدرة.
8* هروب الغازات المضغوطة من الاسطوانات 'الشكل العام'
من الحديث السابق عن الشنابر 'شنابر الضغط' نعلم الآن أن أول تفكير لهروب الغازات هو تآكل جدران الاسطوانات الملاصقة للشنابر أو كسر في الشنابر وهنا يجب تغيير الشنابر التالفة وهي ما تسمي نصف عمرة وكذلك يمكن أن تكون الحالة أكثر من ذلك حيث تآكل بنوز وسبائك عمود لمرفق أو وجود بيضاوي في اسطوانات المحرك 'أي أن الاسطوانات أخذه الشكل البيضاوي وليس الدائري' أو وش السلندر ليس مستويا تماما علي قاعدته ببلوك الاسطوانات 'وش السلندر مقفع' واذا تواجدت هذه الاسباب يجب عمل عمرة كاملة.
وسيأتي في مواضيع قادمة الكلام عن '2/1' العمرة والعمرة الكاملة وفك وتركيب المحرك وكثير من الانظمة الاخري بأكثر تفصيل وتوضيح.


منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل:63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63:


----------



## احمدرأفت (17 أبريل 2009)

طلب يا بشمهندس عند النقل يرجى نقل الصور كمان...


----------



## م.محمود جمال (18 أبريل 2009)

احمدرأفت قال:


> طلب يا بشمهندس عند النقل يرجى نقل الصور كمان...



مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## gamecenter (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموضوع




أولا يوجد نوعان من الشنابر
أ * شنابر الضغط
ب* شنابر الزيت

مااااااااااااااااا هي الشنابر
اتمنى من كل بشمهندس ينشر مادة ان يلتزم بالاسم العلمي للقطعة او الجزء او الماكنة حيث اني لم اعرف معنى الشنابر
؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أبريل 2009)

تحية طيبة .

وانا كذلك لا اعلم ما معنى الشنابر .

السبب يعود اللهجة المحلية او مصطلح الاسواق المحلية .

تمنيتنا ان تكون الاسماء بلغة الكتب .

البغدادي


----------



## احمدرأفت (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة .
> 
> وانا كذلك لا اعلم ما معنى الشنابر .
> 
> ...


 الشنابر فى اللهجة المصرية (لهجة الفنيين و ليس المهندسيين) تعنى ال Piston rings


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع اخى
ودمت بالف خير




شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> وانا كذلك لا اعلم ما معنى الشنابر .


 
او حلقات المكبس
تقبل مرورى


----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)

احمدرأفت قال:


> الشنابر فى اللهجة المصرية (لهجة الفنيين و ليس المهندسيين) تعنى ال piston rings



الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)

عن ابي هريرة عن النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم
(( من كتم علما يعلمه جاء يوم القيامة ملجما بلجام من نار))


----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)

اليكم الصور كماننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)

ويتم تركيبهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فى البستم كالصورة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (19 أبريل 2009)

وعددهم ثلاثة


----------

